# Read the Bible Through in 2010...on Facebook!



## JinaRicci (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

A lot of you may already be reading the bible through in 1 year. If you're on Facebook, there's a great group there that's going to keep you supported by sending you daily texts and providing online discussions. 

There is a daily reading schedule & other useful links like Audio Bible. I have started these before and never finished so I'm excited about having the extra support. 

If you want to join, here is the link to the group Read the Bible Through in 2010. Please share with someone else too. 

I wish all of you a safe & blessing-filled Happy New Year!!


----------



## Laela (Dec 31, 2009)

Have a safe & blessed-filled New Year, Jinna!

:rosebud;


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

I found another link, too

http://www.arcamax.com/ttb-yr.html

it's amazing what we can accomplish when we just put our minds to it


 Feel free to post in this thread encouraging each other and motivating each other to read
Don't just read to read, Pray and ask God to reveal to you some things while you are reading. My pastor always prays "open my eyes that I might see, mind that I might understand, ears that I might hear, and heart that I might accept your will and your ways"


TIPS: (since it seems like we forget how to read when it comes to the bible lol)

1. Avoid trying to read in bed, especially if you're tired (Cause you're just gonna end up with the bible reading you)
2. Try to set aside time each day to read
3. If you have children, reading some of these scriptures to them could be a good idea as it could help you grow as a family
4. Get a "bible-buddy" (someone on the forum and you can all ways remind each other about reading) A bible buddy can also be a person who you feel you can go to if you have questions about something that you read.
5. Pray!
6. Stay focused. Don't allow Satan to come around with those WMD (Weapons of Mass Distraction) and have you lose your focus on reading the bible.
7. Don't just read to read and get the scriptures out the way; read with a willing heart to learn! Get in the spirit!


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Creole!!  Those are great tips!  You're so right- let's keep this thread going to encourage each other and share what we've learned!


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks great tips!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

so would anyone like to buddy up with me lol I will update you too


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jan 2, 2010)

I will buddy up with you, cant promise a lot because I am in school, but I would like to try!
PM me when your ready


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

I found another link with a cool calendar


http://bible.com/readinayear.php

I don't know which plan to choooooose

http://www.arcamax.com/ttb-yr.html is the easiest for me that I've seen

I've caught up on my reading for Jan 1 & 2

1  	Luke 5:27-39  	Genesis 1-2  	Psalm 1
2 	Luke 6:1-26 	Genesis 3-5 	Psalm 2

I read Charisma Mag's and In Touch Mag's devotionals the most (sometimes Joyce Meyer's, Stormie Omartian's, and Jon Courson's too) and a couple of the assigned Scriptures from Charisma's devotionals were in those two days' worth of reading. yay


----------



## Irie1 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just sent a membership request. Thanks!!




JinaRicci said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A lot of you may already be reading the bible through in 1 year. If you're on Facebook, there's a great group there that's going to keep you supported by sending you daily texts and providing online discussions.
> 
> ...


----------



## varaneka (Jan 4, 2010)

I found another plan that sends you email reminders

http://www.charismamag.com/index.php/newsletters/daily-devotionals/around-the-word-in-365-days


----------



## varaneka (Jan 6, 2010)

I read the parable of the sower tonight and the part where Jesus calms the storm after his disciples in the boat woke Him up.

Just more reminders to keep the faith and guard the Word deep in our hearts, putting it into practice so that God's will is fulfilled.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jan 7, 2010)

I read about Noah and how is whole family was saved due to his faith and favor with God!


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a good thread.  It helps to have other people in on the journey too.

I started Matthew a few weeks ago and I'm going chapter by chapter each day.  I'll try to bump it up to 2 chapters a day.  (Sometimes I also read a bit of James and Ephesians, too.)

Yesterday, I read about Jesus clearing the temple again through Jesus cursing the fig tree through the parable of the two sons.  I have the "Life Application Study Bible" which is really helpful for me because it helps the scripture to really sink in.  

I like this explanation of Matthew 21:21.  I must admit ... I use to pray and hope that God would give me _whatever_ I prayed for.  This explanation reminds me otherwise:

"This verse is not a guarantee that we can get _anything_ we want simply by asking Jesus and believing.  God does not grant requests that would hurt us or others or that would violate his own nature or will.  Jesus' statement is not a blank check.  To be fulfilled, our requests must be in harmony with the principles of God's kingdom.  The stronger our beilef, the more likely our prayers will be in line with God's will, and then God will be happy to grant them."


----------



## plainj (Jan 7, 2010)

Choclatcotton said:


> I read about Noah and how is whole family was saved due to his faith and favor with God!


Needed to hear that today. Thanks. Gotta hold on to my faith. I am holding on to my faith. Can't look at what we see, gotta look at what will be.
@JinaRicci To line up with the reading plan on the facebook page go to amazon.com and "look inside" _The One Year Chronological Bible NIV_. It has the same reading schedule as the facebook page you linked.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 7, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> This is a good thread.  It helps to have other people in on the journey too.
> 
> I started Matthew a few weeks ago and I'm going chapter by chapter each day.  I'll try to bump it up to 2 chapters a day.  (Sometimes I also read a bit of James and Ephesians, too.)
> 
> ...




I have that Bible too

I LOVE IT!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like reading from 3 different sections (the arcamax plan starts with Genesis Luke and Psalm)

hope everyone's enjoying their time in the Word

let us live this Book of Life


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 8, 2010)

Ladies- thanks for sharing your thoughts as you read- they are a blessing!  Plainj- thanks for that tip- it is helpful to have the full schedule. 

*Genesis 4: Cain & Abel*

This had me stuck.  Cain's jealousy of Abel led him to kill his own brother and God cursed him (vs 11, 12).  The interesting thing to me is that Cain had the nerve to say to God well you've cursed me, I'm going to have it hard and be on the run for the rest of my life because people are going to want to kill me.  This is too much punishment for me. (vs 13, 14) 

But God then said "*Whosoever slayeth Cain, vengeance shall be taken on him sevenfold."* (vs 15) So Cain went out & lived his life- had a wife & family. 

This is so amazing.  The fact that God not only spared Cain but protected his life- the life of the 1st murderer shows just how merciful God is to all of us despite all our muck.   It also reminds me that revenge belongs to only God.  Sometimes it's hard for me to understand how God can allow good things to continue to come to someone like that but that person is still a child of God too, just like me still in need of His mercy.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 8, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A lot of you may already be reading the bible through in 1 year. If you're on Facebook, there's a great group there that's going to keep you supported by sending you daily texts and providing online discussions.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks JinaRicci this is the same daily reading plan my pastor gave us but the audio version he gave us was http://www.oneyearaudiobible.org/index.php?autoplay=1 
With the above link if you miss listening one day it is too bad.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Lisa- Welcome!  I'm glad the audio link is useful to you. 

Today I am half-way through Job.  Boy, those were some rough friends.  But because Job knew God for himself, because of the intimate relationship they had before the trials came, even in all his pain he didn't let them get him down. 

*Job 23: 10
But he knoweth the way that I take: when he hath tried me, I shall come forth as gold. *


----------



## varaneka (Jan 10, 2010)

This isn't the plan I'm following, but I love this devotional!








*Subscribe to this newsletter here.*​ 
*  		God's Word Brings Blessing	 *

     	 			 			Sunday, 10 January 2010 12:00 AM EST		 		 		 		



*Proverbs 3:1-6* 



The story is told of a man who bought a ticket for a cruise to the Caribbean. He climbed on board and looked forward to the four-day cruise. He had carefully packed for the trip and had included all the food he would need for each meal during the cruise.


 After the second night of the cruise it was brought to the captain's attention that one of the passengers had not shown up for even one meal during the trip. The captain looked into the situation and went to visit the cabin of this passenger. He knocked on the door, and a young man opened the door. The captain asked, "Sir, why have you not shown up for any of the meals on this ship?"


The man looked surprised and replied, "Captain, I simply cannot afford to pay for the meals, so I brought my own food."


The captain responded, "Sir, your meals are included in the price of the ticket."


Embarrassed, the passenger said, "Sir, no one explained this to me." The conversation ended with the captain's invitation to sit with him at his table that evening. 



We have God's invitation daily to dine at the table He has set before us. At this table is food that will add long life, length of days and peace. The food God offers us is His Word. Have you been missing some meals lately because you were ignorant of the fact that God's table is laden with food that lasts eternally? None of us can afford to miss a meal that gives us all we need for our daily sustenance.


*Lord, I want to dine with You today. The dishes You have prepared for me today far surpass anything I could cook up myself. Take over the kitchen of my heart, and I will wait expectantly for the delights You have prepared for me to eat today.*
*Read: Genesis 23:1-24:51; Matthew 8:1-7; Psalm 9:13-20; Proverbs 3:1-6*​


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 10, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A lot of you may already be reading the bible through in 1 year. If you're on Facebook, there's a great group there that's going to keep you supported by sending you daily texts and providing online discussions.
> 
> ...


 

I just joined this group! I am reading Aspire The Women Of Color Study Bible! Thx for the post!


----------



## Country gal (Jan 10, 2010)

I've read the entire bible before. It would be good to read it again though.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome Southern Beauty & Country gal! Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 13, 2010)

Excited about starting Mark today.  Many parts of Matthew spoke to me, most of all this part when Jesus is praying in the garden:

_*Matthew 26:39*

39And He went a little farther, and fell on His face and prayed, saying, "O My Father, if it be possible, let this cup pass from Me; nevertheless, not as I will, but as Thou wilt."_

Even though He was about to experience great suffering, He didn't shy from the will of God.  It made me think twice about my complaints.  There is no sufferring like what Jesus experienced.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 19, 2010)

How's everyone's journey going?


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 20, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> How's everyone's journey going?


 
Thanks for asking loolalooh! I'm working on getting back on track... and want to encourage everyone to keep posting even if you're not on schedule. Your thoughts that you share are a blessing so let's keep each other uplifted!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 20, 2010)

I missed several days =( but I started again last night


----------



## plainj (Jan 20, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> How's everyone's journey going?



I was behind a few days but I'm caught up now. I looooovvvvvve reading God's Word. This is my 3rd time through. I finished the 1st time but not the 2nd. I'm going to finish reading through this time. His Word is more beautiful each time. It's amazing how you get something new and different out of it each time you read it.


----------



## plainj (Jan 26, 2010)

For those following the facebook reading plan using The One Year Chronological Bible NIV, here's a blogsite that gives a short devotional and questions to go along with your daily reading. 

http://ivamaystories.blogspot.com/2009/01/schemers-breed-schemers-genesis-34.html


----------



## varaneka (Jan 26, 2010)

recently had to use my reading time early in the morning as a weapon before going to bed 

some ppl's spirits are toxic, but spending time in the Word counteracts any negative vibes ppl try to send my way


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2010)

Again..great thread.  My family had already decided on a reading of the Bible through 2010 before this challenge. We're reading each every night except Wed and Sundays. So we'll have 'extra days' at the end of the year to read.. lol 
But it really is amazing what me and DH miss when we re-read passages, esp the familiar ones that we think we have down pat.
But I'm also following this thread and the informative comments.

I hope you all stay encouraged with your reading, so Revelation Knowledge _flows _freely~! I find the best readings are the nights I just don't _feel _like it but still do anyway... 

Jes a lil testimony.. lol


JinaRicci said:


> Thanks for asking loolalooh! I'm working on getting back on track... and want to encourage everyone to keep posting even if you're not on schedule. Your thoughts that you share are a blessing so let's keep each other uplifted!


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 27, 2010)

Good morning Ladies! How are you doing? Laela- please share too as you read with your family.   


Today I read Exodus 25-27 where God gave very detailed instructions on how the tabernacle should be built. 

*And let them make me a sanctuary; that I may dwell among them. Exodus 25:8

And thou shalt command the children of Israel, that they bring thee pure oil olive beaten for the light, to cause the lamp to burn always. 

In the tabernacle of the congregation without the vail, which is before the testimony, Aaron and his sons shall order it from evening to morning before the LORD: it shall be a statute for ever unto their generations on the behalf of the children of Israel.
Ex 27: 20-21*


Let's pray for each other that we are all encouraged to keep in the Word.  Like Creole said- it's our best weapon.


----------



## Uber (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure if I have posted on this thread yet, but I have certainly  been a part of it.

I have kept up to date with my bible plan. Last year if I missed a day on my plan i wouldn't read it. But knowing there are others reading there bibles people encourages me not to miss it. I pray I can stick with this. 

Interested to know if you guys are also studying the bible with extra explanatory works rather than just reading it through. I rely on the holy spirit to highlight new things to me. If there is anything I do not understand I go and check it out on bible resources but nothing major.  

Anyone doing some real bible study. Good on yer if you are!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 27, 2010)

Bess said:


> Not sure if I have posted on this thread yet, but I have certainly  been a part of it.
> 
> I have kept up to date with my bible plan. Last year if I missed a day on my plan i wouldn't read it. But knowing there are others reading there bibles people encourages me not to miss it. I pray I can stick with this.
> 
> ...



you know what at first when I missed days I'd add their Scriptures to the day I got back on track and then somewhere along the line I started getting distracted. So I stopped catching up and started ignoring those missed days' sections. I will catch up on all the days I missed today! Thank you for your post here.

Also, I was reading online, so there weren't any notes that helped by thoroughly explaining anything besides individual definitions.

I will start reading my physical Bible again because I use the Life Application Study Bible by Tyndale. That one helps me understand so much more than even my Amplified Bible!

Praying for us all. God bless. As Dr. Stanley says, Life Principle #8--Fight every battle on your knees and you win everytime.


----------



## Uber (Jan 27, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> you know what at first when I missed days I'd add their Scriptures to the day I got back on track and then somewhere along the line I started getting distracted. So I stopped catching up and started ignoring those missed days' sections. I will catch up on all the days I missed today! Thank you for your post here.


 
lol, that's exactly what happened to me !!


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 27, 2010)

Bess said:


> Not sure if I have posted on this thread yet, but I have certainly been a part of it.
> 
> I have kept up to date with my bible plan. Last year if I missed a day on my plan i wouldn't read it. But knowing there are others reading there bibles people encourages me not to miss it. I pray I can stick with this.
> 
> ...


 
This is a very good point.  Explanatory notes have helped me tremendously.  For instance, (don't laugh at me y'all) I always thought the four Gospels were written by four of the Disciples.  However, when I started reading Mark, I learned that he was NOT one of the Disciples; rather he participated in Paul's first missionary journey. This was new to me.  The notes also guide me with the actual Word.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 27, 2010)

I will start reading Luke today.  I also joined a _Proverbs A Day Challenge _on another forum ... so I'm reading a chapter from Luke and one from Proverbs daily.  I'm enjoying the lessons on *wisdom vs foolishness *in the latter.  Why haven't I read Proverbs before?  It could've saved me a lot of trouble.  Lol.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 30, 2010)

I'M ALL CAUGHT UP YAYYYY

He's worthy

I'm trying to keep Him first!


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey everyone- we made it to February!  Let's keep the fire going. 

You know through all this- I am doing more reflecting.  It's so easy to look at people in the Bible who messed up and shake my head when really they're just like me!  I am learning from reflecting on Abraham, Sarah, Jacob... to stop trying to get in between God's promises and just let them happen.


----------



## plainj (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree JR. I see my story and other people's stories right here in Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob. Forgiveness, scheming, patience, perseverance, holiness...the list goes on. All of our answers are right here in the Word; in the examples of the lives in the Bible. It's beautiful. We just need to study it, know it, use it, practice it, apply it.


----------



## plainj (Feb 1, 2010)

I find it intriguing that biblically the oldest son is supposed to receive the inheritance of the father but so far in my reading the youngest ones have received the blessing: Isaac (youngest to Ishmael); Jacob (youngest to Esau); Joseph (2nd youngest to the 12 sons of Jacob); Ephraim (youngest to Manasseh).


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 2, 2010)

One thing I'm realizing as I read is that I have missed out on the Word.  

All these years, I thought because I read a few verses from Psalms, the book of Genesis, a couple chapters in Revelation ... that I knew the Bible.  That that was sufficient.  That I could get the "rest" of the Word by going to church.  Well, I was wrong.  My eyes have missed out on so much ... til now ...


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 2, 2010)

plainj said:


> I find it intriguing that biblically the oldest son is supposed to receive the inheritance of the father but so far in my reading the youngest ones have received the blessing: Isaac (youngest to Ishmael); Jacob (youngest to Esau); Joseph (2nd youngest to the 12 sons of Jacob); Ephraim (youngest to Manasseh).


 
So true plainj! I think it's because of disobedience starting with Sarah & Abraham. Having Ishmael stole Isaac's rightful place as firstborn then they did Ishamel wrong which caused so many problems to this day. 

This seemed to be Jacob's demon. He stole the birthright from Esau, tried to bypass Leah the oldest for Rachel and then got tricked himself. He did it with Joseph which made his brothers hate him and even after everything & not seeing Joseph for years, he still did it with Ephraim. I don't know why but somehow God still allowed it.


----------



## Laela (Feb 2, 2010)

Jinna,

I'm reading around the same chapters now... our schedule isn't historical, but starts in Luke and jumps back to Genesis and then a Psalms. We're playing catchup the last few days...

But ITA on identifying the human failures in people that God uses. Very powerful stuff, when you think about it.




JinaRicci said:


> So true plainj! I think it's because of disobedience starting with Sarah & Abraham. Having Ishmael stole Isaac's rightful place as firstborn then they did Ishamel wrong which caused so many problems to this day.
> 
> This seemed to be Jacob's demon. He stole the birthright from Esau, tried to bypass Leah the oldest for Rachel and then got tricked himself. He did it with Joseph which made his brothers hate him and even after everything & not seeing Joseph for years, he still did it with Ephraim. I don't know why but somehow God still allowed it.


----------



## plainj (Feb 2, 2010)

Just some random thoughts on my reading today:

--I never realized that Canaan belonged (was promised) to the Israelites long before the tribe of Israel was ever born.

--Why were the Israelites in bondage to the Egyptians anyway other than they were becoming too many to Pharaoh? Were they being punished by God for something? Why did God allow this? Was God not with them the whole time (see Ex 2:24)?

--Why can't we just say "Yes, Lord"? Moses had all kinds of questions and ponderings for the Lord. (Ex 3:11, 3:13, 4:1, 4:10, 4:13) Is it because he didn't know the Lord because he was raised in another culture?

--Ex 4:10-11 is a great scripture to read and know when your flaws bother you.


----------



## Laela (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^ Great post, *plainj*!! 

One of our resources for Bible study is Know Your Bible, which explains all 66 books. I find it a good tool when reading with a teenager and it's been helpful... in case anyone's reading w/ their children. Anyone using the Strongest Strongs?


----------



## plainj (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you Laela for that tip. I always believe you can never have too many resources.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, Thanks for that link, Laela!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 3, 2010)

I swear, God continues to hit me over the head with the message to "obey Him".  I'm listening, Father!

I read this in *Luke Chapter 6* last night.  Then this morning, someone referenced this same verse as she was talking about a section in Proverbs 14/15.  Hmm ...

_*46* “*But why do you call Me ‘Lord, Lord,’ and not do the things which I say?* 47 Whoever comes to Me, and hears My sayings and does them, I will show you whom he is like: 48 He is like a man building a house, who dug deep and laid the foundation on the rock. And when the flood arose, the stream beat vehemently against that house, and could not shake it, for it was founded on the rock.[a] 49 But he who heard and did nothing is like a man who built a house on the earth without a foundation, against which the stream beat vehemently; and immediately it fell.* And the ruin of that house was great.”*_


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy Monday!

Today I read Leviticus 22 & 23 which covers acceptable sacrifices and the different feasts.  Throughout the reading God stresses the importance of offering a young male lamb without defect as a sacrifice.  Why? To prepare the hearts & minds of the people for our Savior Jesus- the pure & spotless lamb that was slain for our sins.  

*Leviticus 22:18-19

'If any of you—either an Israelite or an alien living in Israel—presents a gift for a burnt offering to the LORD, either to fulfill a vow or as a freewill offering, you must present a male without defect from the cattle, sheep or goats in order that it may be accepted on your behalf.*


----------



## varaneka (Feb 8, 2010)

Laela said:


> ^^^ Great post, *plainj*!!
> 
> One of our resources for Bible study is Know Your Bible, which explains all 66 books. I find it a good tool when reading with a teenager and it's been helpful... in case anyone's reading w/ their children. Anyone using the Strongest Strongs?



I love that book. My church's womens ministry gave it to me when I started singing in the choir as the youngest member lol. It's so helpful.


----------



## Laela (Feb 11, 2010)

Good morning! I hope everyone's studying is going well...  

We're almost out of Luke and studied Chap 23, Jesus' trial, death and burial. That two enemies - Pilate and Herod - became 'friends' because of their common opposition to Jesus is pivotal.   Most important the passage brought things back to perspective on the incredible Love God has for us, that Jesus would intercede on our (Man) behalf even as he faces death encourages me. I don't want to take this Love for granted. Today I meditate on Verse 34 -- one of Jesus' last seven utterances -- in which He is talking directly to His Father. I've learned that it's one of those misused Bible verses in today's society:

_"Father, forgive them; for they know not what they do."_

If Jesus who had a right to be vengeful can forgive, how much so is this expected of me, His follower? Unlike Him, I don't face death or harm, just a simple 'offense' here and there. So I'm humbled in spirit reading those words.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 18, 2010)

Laela said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone's studying is going well...
> 
> We're almost out of Luke and studied Chap 23, Jesus' trial, death and burial. That two enemies - Pilate and Herod - became 'friends' because of their common opposition to Jesus is pivotal.  Most important the passage brought things back to perspective on the incredible Love God has for us, that Jesus would intercede on our (Man) behalf even as he faces death encourages me. I don't want to take this Love for granted. Today I meditate on Verse 34 -- one of Jesus' last seven utterances -- in which He is talking directly to His Father. I've learned that it's one of those misused Bible verses in today's society:
> 
> ...


 
So true.  Just finished Luke today.  

How's everyone doing?


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, reading through Numbers.  Today is Numbers 33, 34.  

The children of Israel are about to enter Canaan.  God has given specific instructions on how they are to drive out all the inhabitants of the land & destroy all their things, all their graven images. IF they don't, then they will become 'thorns in their sides' and their fate will be what God had reserved for the Canaanites.


http://www.blueletterbible.org/reader/daily/generic.cfm


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 28, 2010)

How is your Bible study coming? 

Today: Deuteronomy 3,4. 

Moses is giving Israel instructions before they go over Jordan since he won't be joining them. 

Chap 4: 23-29

*Take heed unto yourselves, lest ye forget the covenant of the LORD your God, which he made with you, and make you a graven image, or the likeness of any thing, which the LORD thy God hath forbidden thee. 

For the LORD thy God is a consuming fire, even a jealous God. 

When thou shalt beget children, and children's children, and ye shall have remained long in the land, and shall corrupt yourselves, and make a graven image, or the likeness of any thing, and shall do evil in the sight of the LORD thy God, to provoke him to anger: 

I call heaven and earth to witness against you this day, that ye shall soon utterly perish from off the land whereunto ye go over Jordan to possess it; ye shall not prolong your days upon it, but shall utterly be destroyed. 

And the LORD shall scatter you among the nations, and ye shall be left few in number among the heathen, whither the LORD shall lead you. 

And there ye shall serve gods, the work of men's hands, wood and stone, which neither see, nor hear, nor eat, nor smell. *

*But if from thence thou shalt seek the LORD thy God, thou shalt find him, if thou seek him with all thy heart and with all thy soul. *


----------



## Uber (Mar 1, 2010)

Just checking in to see how everyone's getting on and to say I am still on track...Praise the Lord. Well done Ladies!!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey ladies.  Checking in too.

Reading John right now; on chapters 8 and 9 today.  The Pharisees and others continuously try to trap Jesus, but He of course always has a wise response.  Just finished reading the section where a woman was caught in the act of adultery and her accusers want to stone her.  Jesus responds with *“He who is without sin among you, let him throw a stone at her first. (vs. 7)”  *

It makes you think about being so quick to judge others and point the finger.  Being so quick to not forgive others for their transgressions.  *Who are we to judge and refrain from forgiving others when we ourselves have sinned? * Each of her accusers walked away because none was truly sinless.


----------



## plainj (Mar 1, 2010)

Still keeping up. I love God's Word. I just finished Leviticus and started Numbers. I have such a greater appreciation for these particular books which I thought were so boring in the past. God is wonderful.


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Ladies, Good to hear from you!  I am still reading Deuteronomy and learning something new every day.  God made provisions for everything!  He covered sacrifices, war eligibility, diet and even how to deal with murder.  

They were to have separate cities where someone who accidentally killled another could run to and be protected.  So interesting.


----------



## plainj (Mar 5, 2010)

JinaRicci, I just want to say thank you for starting this thread. It makes my reading exciting, inspiring, and motivating. It really helps me to keep on track with my reading. Thank you! And thank you to all the ladies who continue to update on their readings.


----------



## Laela (Mar 5, 2010)

Maaaan... I just love this thread! Good to see everyone  moving right along. Our nightly schedule calls for one NT book, one OT book (which tend to correlate), a Psalms or a Proverbs. This format is helping my nephew understand the OT better as he's used to the NT books. We're now in Matthew, Exodus and Proverbs. Moses spending time with God on the Mount. Thank God for his Son, because if He had to talk to me today they way spoke to Moses n'em in that booming voice, I'd be down the street, behind a bush.. lol

I'm enjoying the Proverbs, too. Very familiar verses, yet I'm STILL learning something new when we have a discussion during the study. I enjoy others' sharing what they're learning during their studies in this thread as well. 
God is good..


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 12, 2010)

Ladies- Praise God!  He is blessing! 

plainj- I'm so happy to hear. 

  We are here for each other.  Laela- what a great idea to put the thread in your siggy.  I'll have to bite that one. 

Hope your Bible studies are going well.  I'm reading the first few books of Joshua.


----------



## Laela (Mar 13, 2010)

Our reading is going well, can't wait to get to Joshua, too.  We had a big breakfast today and my nephew 'led' the study this morning.... wonderful! I'm teaching him that reading the Word is the same as eating...something he should do every day. Have a great Sabbath!


----------



## plainj (Mar 14, 2010)

Laela, how old is your nephew?


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 14, 2010)

Started Job and Acts a few days ago.  

In *Job*, his friends are trying to convince him that God is punishing him for his past sins, his children's sins, etc.  Job is suffering dearly but so far has not blamed God.  He does wonder/question why he is suffering for he cannot think of what he has done wrong.

In *Acts*, Stephen became the first to die for the church.  It was so sad I almost cried ... but then again, his death was not in vain.  It was beautiful to read how he was sooo filled with the Holy Spirit.  
Currently reading about the conversion of Saul/Paul.  It makes me think that even those of us who have sinned gravely in the past can turn around and be a dear servant to God.


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 19, 2010)

I learned something new today!  

"Covereth feet" in the context of Judges 3:24 (King Eglon) & 1 Sam 24:3 (King Saul) meant using the bathroom. 

Judges 3

The Israelites went back to their evil ways so God allowed them to be sold to the Moabites.  But when they cried out to God, He had compassion and rose up a deliverer, Ehud.  Ehud was a Benjamite with a 'wicked' left-hand.  He got a private audience with the King supposedly to give him a present but stabbed him in the stomach instead. 

On his way out, he locked the king inside and the servants thought the king was relieving himself.  So they just waited & waited... till it was too late. 

*Judges 3:24, 25. 

When he was gone out, his servants came; and when they saw that, behold, the doors of the parlour [were] locked, they said, Surely he covereth his feet in his summer chamber. 

And they tarried till they were ashamed: and, behold, he opened not the doors of the parlour; therefore they took a key, and opened [them]: and, behold, their lord [was] fallen down dead on the earth. *


----------



## Pooks (Mar 19, 2010)

God's Word ever reveals new and deeper understanding and revelation to us as long as we are seeking, hungering and thirsting for righteousness.  I thank God for you guys in here, you've given me a little extra push.

Just got done reading Romans 1 & 2 from the Amplified.


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2010)

This post is so refreshing. It reminds me... I had a conversation with mom the other day and she called someone a 'Moabite' 

She tends to call folks by the Biblical names because of her knowledge of the Bible... My brother was going through some stuff at work, she told him not to let that Egyptian get to him. Once she asked me how is _Solomon _doing? (my DH) or how are _Aaron _and _Moses_ today? (DH and nephew)... I'm so used to it, I know who she's talking about..  

My apologies for the comedic interjection.   But yeah, we learn something new in the Bible every time.

I had learned that when Noah's son Ham, the father of Caanan, saw his father's 'nakedness', it meant he had sexual relations with his father's wife (not his mother). That generational curse trickled down to Jacob, whose first-born son, Reuben slept with Jacob's concubine Bilhah. This is why Moses warned the children of Israel not to adopt the ways of the Caananites (sexual immorality)




JinaRicci said:


> I learned something new today!
> 
> "Covereth feet" in the context of Judges 3:24 (King Eglon) & 1 Sam 24:3 (King Saul) meant using the bathroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 19, 2010)

Laela said:


> This post is so refreshing. It reminds me... I had a conversation with mom the other day and she called someone a 'Moabite'
> 
> She tends to call folks by the Biblical names because of her knowledge of the Bible... My brother was going through some stuff at work, she told him not to let that Egyptian get to him. Once she asked me how is _Solomon _doing? *(Love it!)* (my DH) or how are _Aaron _and _Moses_ today? (DH and nephew)... I'm so used to it, I know who she's talking about..
> 
> ...


 
.....


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2010)

Plainj, I missed your post, Lady 

He's 13 years old, going on 40 




plainj said:


> Laela, how old is your nephew?


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2010)

JinnaRicci,

Let me just add the Scriptural references...the action really is "uncovered his father's nakedness" not "saw" since he went beyond just looking.. 

*Leviticus 10:11*
_And the man that lieth with his father's wife hath uncovered his father's nakedness: both of them shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them_

We've started this book last night, and had explained this to my nephew when we read Genesis. He's already fascinated by the OT and all its drama 

God bless!


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 21, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Started Job and Acts a few days ago.
> 
> In *Job*, his friends are trying to convince him that God is punishing him for his past sins, his children's sins, etc. Job is suffering dearly but so far has not blamed God. He does wonder/question why he is suffering for he cannot think of what he has done wrong.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this loolalooh. I am humbled by Stephen's story. Lately I have been feeling constantly attacked and disappointed when I lose my way. Sometimes I worry that I won't be able to stand like Stephen did. But this journey isn't over. 

Thanks for the reminder that God still loves all of us & is waiting with outstretched arms to welcome anyone who turns around.


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome VeePickni!  Thanks for the scripture Laela- did not know that either! Hope you are enjoying your Bible studies everyone. 

Judges is my favorite book. The stories like Jael with the milk & hammer are so colorful and interesting.   

I read about Gideon the past couple days (Judges 6-8) and can identify with him so much.  'God, can you give me a sign so I know that I'm not crazy? OK, God that was awesome like only You are and don't get mad BUT... um can you give me another pleeeaaase?'


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey ladies. How's the studying coming along?

Still in Acts - read Chapter 22 today. I notice that Paul did not evangelize the same way to each group of people. He tailored the approach to the group ... identifying with the people at first, be it by speaking in their native language or relating to their frame of mind. After identifying with the group, he then went into the Good News. I thought this was interesting to see.  It makes me consider how I approach different people.

For example:

*Here he uses the "I am like you, was once like you" approach.*

*Acts 21:40 *
_40 So when he had given him permission, Paul stood on the stairs and motioned with his hand to the people. And when there was a great silence, *he spoke to them in the Hebrew language*, saying,_
*Acts 22:1-3*
_1 “Brethren and fathers, hear my defense before you now.” 2 *And when they heard that he spoke to them in the Hebrew language, they kept all the more silent.*Then he said: 3 “*I am indeed a Jew*, born in Tarsus of Cilicia, but brought up in this city at the feet of Gamaliel, *taught according to the strictness of our fathers’ law, and was zealous toward God as you all are today*._


vs. 

*Here he uses the "I'll work from your beliefs" approach.  Also used "intellectual" speak with these people -- who were intellectuals.*

*Acts 17:22-23, 28-29 *
_22 Then Paul stood in the midst of the Areopagus and said, “Men of Athens, I perceive that in all things you are very religious; 23 *for as I was passing through and considering the objects of your worship, I even found an altar with this inscription:* _
*TO THE UNKNOWN GOD.*
_Therefore, the One whom you worship without knowing, Him I proclaim to you:_

_......_
_as also some of *your own poets have said, ‘For we are also His offspring.’ 29 Therefore, since we are the offspring of God,* we ought not to think that the Divine Nature is like gold or silver or stone, something shaped by art and man’s devising._


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 31, 2010)

Loolalooh- that's very interesting!!!  Thanks for sharing.  I am learning so much from this thread.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ You're welcome.  Thanks again for starting this thread.  I'm learning a lot from it as well.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies, How are things going?  Where are you in your studies & what are you discovering? 

About a week ago, I read Ruth & it was very interesting.  I always wondered what exactly Ruth did by sleeping at the feet of Boaz and _uncovering_ _his feet_.  

*Ruth 3:7 
And when Boaz had eaten and drunk, and his heart was merry, he went to lie down at the end of the heap of corn: and she came softly, and uncovered his feet, and laid her down. *

Because of our recent discussion on what that phrase means, it was a new understanding for me of what could have happened.  I'm still not sure & would love to hear your thoughts. 

What do you think?


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2010)

We've been reading slowly and missed some days so we're playing make- up again...We're in the hefty Leviticus, Matthew and Proverbs...

As for the uncovering of Boaz's feet,  I believe that was more of a gesture of submission  or 'marking her terriory' for lack of a better expression; it's not anything like the uncovering of his nakedness -- he was awoken from his sleep, to see her lying at his feet. The story of Ruth is a good example of doing things God's way... with faith and expectation.

Maybe someone else can chime in on this...



JinaRicci said:


> Hi Ladies, How are things going?  Where are you in your studies & what are you discovering?
> 
> About a week ago, I read Ruth & it was very interesting.  I always wondered what exactly Ruth did by sleeping at the feet of Boaz and _uncovering_ _his feet_.
> 
> ...


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2010)

Laela said:


> We've been reading slowly and missed some days so we're playing make- up again...We're in the hefty Leviticus, Matthew and Proverbs...
> 
> *As for the uncovering of Boaz's feet, I believe that was more of a gesture of submission* or 'marking her terriory' for lack of a better expression; it's not anything like the uncovering of his nakedness -- he was awoken from his sleep, to see her lying at his feet. The story of Ruth is a good example of doing things God's way... with faith and expectation.
> 
> Maybe someone else can chime in on this...


 
Cosigning.  It was a sign of loyalty as well.

Still in Job.  Started Romans the other day.  Really excited about digging into Romans.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's a breakdown of the "sleeping at his feet" that seems plausible: http://lavistachurchofchrist.org/LVanswers/2007/04-07a.htm


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!  Good to hear back.

So, Ruth was showing that she was willing to serve? I thought she had 'compromised' him in some way or indicated that she wanted to be with him because of his response. He seemed to immediately know what she was asking (vs 11- 13) since he told her that he would do it if the other closer relative refused.  

Agreed- would be really surprised if she uncovered his nakedness- that would be crazy!


----------



## plainj (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting that loolalooh. I just finished reading Ruth a few days ago. That was a beautiful interpretation. I can just picture Ruth sitting at Naomi's feet learning how to do things the proper way (yes Laela, God's way). She's learning from this old mother. It's beautiful. This world has gotten so far away from doing things the way it should be done. I wish I had an old mother, a Naomi, in my life. They seem to have been pushed aside by this modern culture. *sigh*


----------



## plainj (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a praise report:
As I started this year long reading assignment, I thought how great it would be to have a reading partner. (And I absolutely appreciate this thread so very much and I'm learning a lot from you ladies but we are not always all on the same page (literally)) I wanted someone to discuss my daily readings with. Well I've been trying to get my dh to join me on this journey but he just wouldn't do it. He kept saying I'm too spiritually advanced for him. He didn't think he would be able to keep up with me in terms of discussing the readings. Well, I kept asking him (interpreted- bugging him) He finally decided to give it a try and he is now reading with me!!!!!:bouncegre Each day! We are enjoying the discussions after each reading. He now asks me if I read today's reading because he's ready to discuss it. And this is coming from a man who thought I was a Christian fanatic and thought I was in a cult 3 years ago when I went through my rebirth. 
I raise my hands in praise to a mighty God who is doing a great work in my dh. I praise Him! I praise Him! I praise Him!trampolin


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 9, 2010)

plainj said:


> I have a praise report:
> As I started this year long reading assignment, I thought how great it would be to have a reading partner. (And I absolutely appreciate this thread so very much and I'm learning a lot from you ladies but we are not always all on the same page (literally)) I wanted someone to discuss my daily readings with. Well I've been trying to get my dh to join me on this journey but he just wouldn't do it. He kept saying I'm too spiritually advanced for him. He didn't think he would be able to keep up with me in terms of discussing the readings. Well, I kept asking him (interpreted- bugging him) He finally decided to give it a try and *he is now reading with me!!!!!:bouncegre Each day!* *We are enjoying the discussions after each reading. He now asks me if I read today's reading because he's ready to discuss it.* And this is coming from a man who thought I was a Christian fanatic and thought I was in a cult 3 years ago when I went through my rebirth.
> I raise my hands in praise to a mighty God who is doing a great work in my dh. I praise Him! I praise Him! I praise Him!trampolin


 
This is amazing and beautiful, especially the bolded.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2010)

Plainj, I'm so happy for you!!!!! 
That is indeed a blessing to have your DH participate with you.  Praise Him!


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 13, 2010)

Good morning Ladies.  plainj- your joy is so real -it's jumping off your post!  I am so happy that God is blessing the both of you like this. 

This morning I started reading about Solomon and how he prayed to God for wisdom & understanding (1 Kings 3).  You know I never caught before that this all happened while Solomon was dreaming.  I think that's pretty significant.  He didn't have the awareness at the time to make a PC request or to ask for what He thought God would want to hear.  He just asked for what was in his heart.  And because of the purity of the request, God blessed him with so much more.


----------



## Laela (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ Studying Solomon's reasonings is a very interesting journey.  We're in Ecclesiastes now and read a very familiar passage Eccl, 3 there is a time for EVERYTHING...Verse 15 stuck with me and I'm meditating on this verse today:

_That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past. _


----------



## Laela (Apr 22, 2010)

How is everyone doing with their Bible studies? 

We're almost out of Ecclesiastes ... exploring how many we do/say, no matter how small, can outweigh wisdom and honor, and the sin of gossip. Numbers is a bit cumbersome for my nephew, because of the, well, numbers...  But we're enjoying Bible Study time. We always open in prayer and my nephew's prayers are getting more 'upmpf' to them.. I guess he's growing more confident in the Word, which is a good thing. God is good...  just thought I'd share this.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> How is everyone doing with their Bible studies?
> 
> We're almost out of Ecclesiastes ... exploring how many we do/say, no matter how small, can outweigh wisdom and honor, and the sin of gossip. Numbers is a bit cumbersome for my nephew, because of the, well, numbers...  But we're enjoying Bible Study time. We always open in prayer and *my nephew's prayers are getting more 'upmpf' to them.. I guess he's growing more confident in the Word, which is a good thing*. God is good...  just thought I'd share this.


 
This is so cute!  It sure is a good thing.

I just finished Job and Romans last night.  This morning I started Psalms ... later this evening maybe Genesis.  It's been pretty hectic here which has made for less Bible reading and the effect is really showing in my mood.  Less Word = room for complaining.


----------



## Laela (Apr 23, 2010)

I love that! Well said....   

Enjoy your studies... I look forward for us studying Job!



loolalooh said:


> Less Word = room for complaining.


----------



## plainj (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm doing well in my reading. Keeping up now more than before. I'm learning just how much God loves me and cares for me. It feels good. We are in 1 Sam (with David) and psalms. Now I see why David was a man after God's own heart. God is such a big, wonderful, beautiful God.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 24, 2010)

His Spirit is Holy, but patient. He works on me every day as we battle my sins one at a time. Sometimes, He lets me flounder so I can see how far I have grown, how much I need Him and as a warning to my offensive behavior or thoughts.

He has been at work in all my life, even during my ignorance. I know what it feels like to have the Spirit depart. The sudden, unexplained chill that jolts you from a deep sleep; the disgusting emptiness which forces you to grope for comfort anywhere. Without true repentance, one can grow used to it over time, and I have... not anymore, never again. I want more than what the flesh and the world can provide! After all, it is all dust and dirt in the end.

Daily, I check to make sure you are within me. Please, do not forsake me; continue your work as we scrub this temple in which you dwell. My tasks in life may seem menial and detrimental to this world, but in Yours eyes, Father, I want to do Your will, no matter how much the flesh hates it. Thank You for calling me out. Amen.

*Oops...posted this in the wrong thread!*


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 24, 2010)

It's ok Nymphe.  Your testimony is a blessing all the same. 



plainj said:


> I'm doing well in my reading. Keeping up now more than before. I'm learning just how much God loves me and cares for me. It feels good. We are in 1 Sam (with David) and psalms. Now I see why David was a man after God's own heart. God is such a big, wonderful, beautiful God.


 
Isn't that amazing that with all the wrong that David did that God still considered him a man after His own heart? 

I read about Solomon a couple weeks ago and the contrast b/w father & son was so interesting. Solomon was blessed with so much wisdom from God but he just couldn't see how being with 700 heathen women could affect his relationship with God. That seems so obvious but it was like he was too smart for his own good. Not once did he turn back. He started off well but he ended badly. 

David on the other hand had lots of bumps all along the way but was truly repentant and open to God in all aspects of his life. I think that shows how wonderful God is that despite our faults, we can be held in such high esteem by Him if we are open and willing to let go & let Him in.


----------



## plainj (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes JinaR. I love how David was ALWAYS in God's face. I'm only beginning 2 Sam. but in everything David went through so far/ every step he took, there was a psalm/ a song/ a lament/ a praise/ a worship to God. I am learning so much through David to apply to my own life. It's wonderful.
I can't wait to read about Solomon to see the contrast between father and son.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 28, 2010)

I hope everyone's reading is going well. I took a break from the NT and started the OT ... taking it all the way back to Genesis. I read the book before (years ago) but will read it again with more understanding and openness. Right now, it's after the global flood and Noah and his fam are repopulating the Earth. Some observations/reminders so far:

*- God is patient *(first Adam and Eve mess up, then Cain, then majority of the human race mess up hence flood, and now we're messing up. For Him to still stick with us after all these years is amazing.)
*- God is above our understanding + we should accept this *(scientists attempting to recreate life from scratch - they need leave it be; Adam and Eve not grasping why they couldn't eat from the tree - they should've left it be)
*- God knows what's best for us + we should just listen *(Adam and Eve disobeyed and ate from the tree, versus Noah obeying thus protecting his family from the flood)


----------



## Laela (Apr 28, 2010)

It's going good, Loolalooh...that's a good breakdown of Noah and the flood. ITA that disobedience to God can affect our families as well.  

We've just wrapped up Songs of Solomon last night; I'll just say studying this  with a teen was interesting...  DH spent a good while discussing  Chapter 1, verse 5:  _
I am black, but comely, O ye daughters of Jerusalem, as the tents of Kedar, as the curtains of Solomon. 
_

When we read Chapter 5, verse 14: _His hands are as gold rings set with the beryl: his belly is as bright ivory overlaid with sapphires_,   my nephew said "six pack!" 

I find that the Scriptures my nephew remembers most are the ones we had fun discussing. Each night, we review the previous night's study before we start the new one.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 29, 2010)

I love it!  Ladies your posts always are so encouraging and make me so happy.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JinaRicci (May 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies, How's it going?  I'm catching up but reading Chronicles.  

This morning was about David reclaiming the Ark of the Lord and giving thanks and praising God.  I like the Psalm that he wrote in 1 Chron 16: 8-36. 

* 8 Give thanks unto the LORD, call upon his name, make known his deeds among the people. 
9 Sing unto him, sing psalms unto him, talk ye of all his wondrous works. 
10 Glory ye in his holy name: let the heart of them rejoice that seek the LORD. 
11 Seek the LORD and his strength, seek his face continually. *


----------



## loolalooh (May 7, 2010)

Laela said:


> It's going good, Loolalooh...that's a good breakdown of Noah and the flood. ITA that disobedience to God can affect our families as well.
> 
> We've just wrapped up *Songs of Solomon* last night; I'll just say studying this with a teen was interesting...  DH spent a good while discussing Chapter 1, verse 5:
> _I am black, but comely, O ye daughters of Jerusalem, as the tents of Kedar, as the curtains of Solomon. _
> ...


 
I don't think I've ever entered the Songs of Solomon.  Looking forward to getting there soon.  LOL at your nephew!  Love it.



JinaRicci said:


> Hey Ladies, How's it going? I'm catching up but reading Chronicles.
> 
> This morning was about David reclaiming the Ark of the Lord and giving thanks and praising God. I like the Psalm that he wrote in 1 Chron 16: 8-36.
> 
> ...


 
I notice that we're all (includes plainj) touching upon David or Solomon.  Hmm.    I like the verses you quoted, especially verse 11.


----------



## loolalooh (May 7, 2010)

Hey all.  It's going well, JinaRicci.

I just finished reading about Abraham and Sarah bearing Isaac and later Abraham preparing to sacrifice Isaac.  It reminded me that a) God is faithful to His promises and b) He more than deserves our dedication.

I'm also reading Psalms.  Psalm 13 was really encouraging.  My fave verse from Psalm 14 is:

_1 The *fool* says in his heart, 
       "There is no God." _

Look around us.  Isn't it clear that He is real and the truth!?!  Yes!


----------



## Laela (May 7, 2010)

^^^ Loolaloh, He is real and He is the truth! ITA...

We've started Job and my nephew is intrigued with it all, especially when he read where, each time the angels came to present themselves to God, there came Satan, too. We all know the story of Job; but when his wife asked him if he's still holding on to his "integrity" and to just curse God and die, what we see here is a good example of people bondage and being more concerned about the wrong thing. Job's morale was low, but his morals never wavered during his testing.

In chapter 4, we see how Satan is quite the liar when he approaches Job's friend :
_Can a mortal be more righteous than God?
      Can a man be more pure than his Maker?

 18 If He puts no trust in His servants,
      If He charges His angels with error,

 19 How much more those who dwell in houses of clay,
      Whose foundation is in the dust,
      Who are crushed before a moth?_


----------



## JinaRicci (May 19, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I enjoyed this morning's reading on how God saved Hezekiah and Jerusalem from the Assyrians.  Just want to share this text of encouragement:

*2 Chronicles 32: 7-8
Be strong and courageous, be not afraid nor dismayed for the king of Assyria, nor for all the multitude that [is] with him: for [there be] more with us than with him: 

8 With him [is] an arm of flesh; but with us [is] the LORD our God to help us, and to fight our battles. And the people rested themselves upon the words of Hezekiah king of Judah.*


----------



## Laela (May 25, 2010)

Morning ladies,

I'm so glad this thread is still going...  

We're still in Job / started Acts / still in Deuteronomy and it's good to 'see' the cross-referencing of Scripture without a concordance, as all three explore the blessings and curses for those who do not observe God's Law. 

Pivotal is the story of Anaias and Sapphira in Acts 5 and how they lied to the Holy Spirit by stealing from the church. The Early Church was so different from "church" today.  the more we read into Acts, the more we realize those days are returning as Christians suffer the kind of persecution the apostles experienced, beatings, torture or imprisonment. 

In Acts 5:41 when the apostles were finally freed from the council, they actually REJOICED that they were counted worthy to suffer shame in Jesus' name! 

I had to stop to ask myself:  *Am I really ready to die for Jesus? To suffer for the Kingdom of God? * 

Reading Deuteronomy puts things in perspective concerning the blesses and curses. Even though we don't live under the traditional Levitical law but God's Law (through Jesus), the blessings and curses are still there. 

Obedience to God's Commandments is the key to whether we are blessed or cursed by God.


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2010)

I listened to Mary Welchel's snippet on this morning's broadcast, and thought I'd share it in this thread:


*God, I Can't Hear You! *​
I’ve often spoken about how to develop good listening skills, because they are essential for our success—success in business, success in our relationships, success in learning and growing.

For years I’ve been consciously working at becoming a better listener, because I’m not a naturally good listener—I’m a talker! But by putting some simple disciplines in place, I’m a better listener than I used to be. I try not to interrupt, or complete the other person’s sentences, or let my mind wander when I’m supposed to be listening. I try to give good eye contact and screen out distractions when I listen. There are simple things we can all do to become better listeners, and believe me, you will reap wonderful benefits from that. People love people who listen.

But how about listening to God? Do you ever think about what you need to do to hear God’s voice? If you feel like, “God, I can’t hear you,” maybe it’s because you haven’t learned how to listen to God. In Psalm 81 we read:

If my people would but listen to me, if Israel would follow my ways, how quickly would I subdue their enemies and turn my hand against their foes! 

In *Psalm 85 *the Psalmist says,
_“I will listen to what God the Lord will say; he promises peace to his people, his saints—but let them not return to folly.”_

So, listening to God is first of all a choice we make: “I will listen to what God the Lord will say.” He doesn’t usually speak to us until we have ears to hear. But how does God speak to us? 

*Hebrews 1:1-2*: In the past God spoke to our forefathers through the prophets at many times and in various ways, but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed heir of all things, and through whom he made the universe.

*2 Timothy 3:16 - 17:* All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work.

Mostly God speaks to us through the written Word. That means we have to make time in our lives to read the Word for the sole purpose of hearing God speak to us personally. Sometimes I find myself reading the Bible just because I’m supposed to. That doesn’t do much good. But if you read it for the sole purpose of hearing God speak to you, God will speak to you through his Word.

*May 26, 2010*
http://christianworkingwoman.org/node/1047


----------



## Laela (Jun 7, 2010)

How's everyone doing with their studies? 

We've fallen behind and doubling up to make up.. but we're almost of out Job, just finished Joshua, still in Acts and heading into Judges. Peter's vision in Acts 10  (where God instructed him to witness to the Gentiles) and the centurion's visitation by an angel was a great reminder for me that the Holy Spirit transcends time and space.   had Peter not obeyed the Holy Spirit when Cornelius's men came to get him, he'd not have realized what the dream really was about, since he was still trying to figure it out on his own at the same time those men came to get him.  God's timing is always perfect.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Laela- I am soooo behind.  But I plan to catch up this week too.  It's so good to hear how you're progressing. 

Thanks for your encouraging post.  I was complaining just this morning- less than an hour ago & your reminder that God's timing is not ours is just what I needed to hear.


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2010)

That's OK, Jinna... I'm right there with you, so we'll just have to encourage one another. You'll make it to the end... 

My boy is out of the country and it feels weird reading alone with DH...I miss his dramatic antics and questions. We're now in Judges / still in Acts and almost out of Job. I'd like to do a study solely on Job. The Scriptures we (DH and I) are all too familiar with are shedding layers and we need to dig some more.

The story of Gideon is where we get the expression "Stop trying to fleece God" and a timely reminder that no matter how insignificant, weak or of no use to God I _think _I am -- He can use me because He has a plan for me. I believe this is true of everyone.

Stay blessed!


----------



## Uber (Jun 14, 2010)

Well Done Ladies.


I'm doing ok. I have missed out a few passages. If I miss a day I haven't gone back. This is because the last time i kept promising myself that I would catch up, missed days became missed weeks. The more days i missed the more of a task it became and  I would keep promising myself I would catch up tomorrow. As we all know, tomorrow never comes. I figured a day here and there missed would be better than an entire book.


How has this affected everyone's spiritual life.


I find I am more dependant on God, more connected to him. He si more significant to me when I stay in the word.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 14, 2010)

Bess- I think that's a great idea!  I think the key is to keep reading God's word because we can become overwhelmed with how much we need to make up and miss out on the daily nourishment.   We can always go back as we do with other passages for clarification.  I'll keep doing this next yr and by then should cover the entire Bible.


----------



## Uber (Jun 14, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Bess- I think that's a great idea! I think the key is to keep reading God's word because we can become overwhelmed with how much we need to make up and miss out on the daily nourishment. We can always go back as we do with other passages for clarification. *I'll keep doing this next yr and by then should cover the entire Bible*.


 

^^ exactly!!


----------



## Laela (Jun 15, 2010)

Bess, you're right about that! Reading God's Word shouldn't be a "burden"...actually nothing about my relationship with Him should be a burden...  Amen 




Bess said:


> I'm doing ok. I have missed out a few passages. If I miss a day I haven't gone back. This is because the last time i kept promising myself that I would catch up, missed days became missed weeks. The more days i missed the more of a task it became and I would keep promising myself I would catch up tomorrow. As we all know, tomorrow never comes. I figured a day here and there missed would be better than an entire bo


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 15, 2010)

Bess said:


> Well Done Ladies.
> 
> How has this affected everyone's spiritual life.
> 
> ...


 

To answer your question, I find that I am closer to God & I am able to hear & distinguish his voice so much better. 

At the same time because of that I find myself experiencing things that I've never ever had to deal with before. My brother who is so gifted and has so much going for him has been dealing with questioning God's existence, interest in agnosticism, depression & thoughts of suicide (it's so *hard *for me to even say that word).

But I know what this is & I know God has it all under control & I'm not losing my faith in Him no matter what happens.


----------



## Laela (Jun 29, 2010)

Morning! How's everyone doing? 


We're getting ready to wrap up _Acts_, just started _Ruth _and are back in _Psalms_. Summarizing Acts, we see the best example of God using ordinary people to do his extraordinary work, the main one, Paul, a Christian-hating murder who became the greatest Christian evangelist. We're all too familiar with Paul. But we also see in Acts that God used persecution of the disciples to expand Faith.... the more they were persecuted, the greater their Faith. This is how Christians live today, too. Persecutions/hatred/false witnessing...all those experiences are there to make a Believer's faith stronger and to keep them close to God. 

We also read Psalms 46 and 47, which both tie in nicely with what we're reading in Acts. *Psalms 46* is what I'm meditating on today, particularly Verse 10. When we read that, the people I know who have rejected God, like that atheist, came to mind. Their not believing, doesn't mean God doesn't exist! If only they would _be still_.. 



*PSALMS 46*
1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea;
3 Though the waters thereof roar and be troubled, though the mountains shake with the swelling thereof. 
_Selah_.
4 There is a river, the streams whereof shall make glad the city of God, the holy place of the tabernacles of the most High.
5 God is in the amidst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early.
6 The heathen raged, the kingdoms were moved: he uttered his voice, the earth melted.
7 The Lord of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. 
_Selah_.
8 Come, behold the works of the Lord, what desolations he hath made in the earth.
9 He maketh wars to cease unto the end of the earth; he breaketh the bow, and cutteth the spear in sunder; he burneth the chariot in the fire.
10 *Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.*[/B]
11 The Lord of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge.
_Selah_.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I've been  reading though I haven't been posting much in this thread.  I've fallen off from 2x a day to 1x every few days, but I'm getting back up to at least 1x daily.   I'm in Exodus, which is working out well considering that I'm in a wilderness similar to the Israelites.

*Exodus 19*
_"10 *And the LORD said to Moses, "Go to the people and consecrate them today and tomorrow. Have them wash their clothes *11 and be ready by the third day, because on that day the LORD will come down on Mount Sinai in the sight of all the people. 12 Put limits for the people around the mountain and tell them, 'Be careful that you do not go up the mountain or touch the foot of it. *Whoever touches the mountain shall surely be put to death. *13 He shall surely be stoned or shot with arrows; not a hand is to be laid on him. Whether man or animal, he shall not be permitted to live.' Only when the ram's horn sounds a long blast may they go up to the mountain." " _(NIV)

I think we sometimes forget just how Holy the Lord is vs how filthy we are.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 6, 2010)

Laela said:


> How's everyone doing with their studies?
> 
> We've fallen behind and doubling up to make up.. but we're almost of out Job, just finished Joshua, still in Acts and heading into Judges. Peter's vision in Acts 10 (where God instructed him to witness to the Gentiles) and the centurion's visitation by an angel was a great reminder for me that the Holy Spirit transcends time and space.  *had Peter not obeyed the Holy Spirit when Cornelius's men came to get him, he'd not have realized what the dream really was about, since he was still trying to figure it out on his own at the same time those men came to get him. God's timing is always perfect*.


 
I needed to be reminded of that Scripture.  All too often we try to figure things out on our own and miss God's lead. Thank you.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies, good to hear from you!  Praise be to God who continues to lead us.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey everyone- all the ladies posting in this thread & everyone who is reading- let's do this!  We've made it so far so let's keep encouraging each other & make it to the end. 

Today I read Proverbs 13-15.  I like Proverbs & this promise in Ch 14: 

*26In the fear of the LORD is strong confidence: and his children shall have a place of refuge. *


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 19, 2010)

Checking in. Read Proverbs 19-21 today.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for bumping this!  I'm going to re-focus tonight.  Continuing on with the book of *Exodus* ...


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 21, 2010)

Proverbs 24-26 this morning. 

I need to remember this text: Proverbs 24:17

*Rejoice not when thine enemy falleth, and let not thine heart be glad when he stumbleth:*


----------



## Laela (Jul 21, 2010)

^^^ sobering Scripture, Jinna.  A _devilish _grin only means I've not forgiven nor blessed my enemy who cursed me...the opposite of what God instructs me to do. I'd been there. It's not good. 


We're still chugging along with our sessions. We're in Romans / 1 Samuel and  Psalms. We'd read about the ark being stolen, returned, Jacob insisting that God send him a king, Saul being chosen as king, a disobedient Saul not trusting what the priest (Samuel) says ... Well, Jacob doesn't want to worship or acknowledge the one true God but he wants to serve a king!  This passage is pivotal in that it serves as a basis for being careful of what we ask God for, because we just might get it.

My nephew's about to be introduced to David..that should be good.. 

Enjoy your readings/studies Ladies!


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 23, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Proverbs 24-26 this morning.
> 
> I need to remember this text: Proverbs 24:17
> 
> *Rejoice not when thine enemy falleth, and let not thine heart be glad when he stumbleth:*


 
So do I.  It seems this is a tough one for many to keep in mind.  Thanks for another reminder!



Laela said:


> ^^^ sobering Scripture, Jinna. A _devilish _grin only means I've not forgiven nor blessed my enemy who cursed me...the opposite of what God instructs me to do. I'd been there. It's not good.
> 
> 
> We're still chugging along with our sessions. We're in Romans / 1 Samuel and Psalms. We'd read about the ark being stolen, returned, Jacob insisting that God send him a king, Saul being chosen as king, a disobedient Saul not trusting what the priest (Samuel) says ... Well, Jacob doesn't want to worship or acknowledge the one true God but he wants to serve a king!  This passage is pivotal in that it serves as a basis for being careful of what we ask God for, because we just might get it.
> ...


 
Your summary sounds so exciting ... like an adventure!  Lol.  1st Samuel is one of many books I have yet to read fully; I've only gotten as far as Hannah in that book and that was only because I heard a sermon about her.  You ladies and this forum remind time and time again to read, read, read outside of church.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in *Exodus 26/27*.  The book is a difficult one for me particularly in these chapters where the Lord states rules for Israel to follow in addition to the commandments. It is tempting to think that the rules are superfluous.  However, I try to keep in mind that God has a great plan for this nation.  These rules are in place to protect the people and to set them apart from other nations.  God knows what He is doing; Israel (and us) need only listen and follow.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Loolalooh!  Do you mean all the details for the sanctuary?  Here's a pic to help you visualize.


----------



## Laela (Jul 25, 2010)

It is...an adventure  every time. 

That's what we're here for..to encourage and fellowship with one another, loolalooh. So, ITA the forum is beneficial in some ways.

We're using the schedule in the back of my African American Jubilee Bible and the cross-referencing of the scriptures helps make it easy to explain to my nephew. For example Romans 8 expounds on being with God and who can stand against us when He is with us. We then went to 1 Samuel 17 to read about the battle between David and Goliath, which is the perfect example for Rom 8:28-31...then on to Psalms 63, where we see how David keeps himself in God's presence.

See ya next time! 




loolalooh said:


> So do I.  It seems this is a tough one for many to keep in mind.  Thanks for another reminder!
> 
> 
> 
> Your summary sounds so exciting ... like an adventure!  Lol.  1st Samuel is one of many books I have yet to read fully; I've only gotten as far as Hannah in that book and that was only because I heard a sermon about her.  You ladies and this forum remind time and time again to read, read, read outside of church.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 27, 2010)

Good morning!  Today I started reading Song of songs then realized that I had skipped Ecclesiastes yesterday.  Both were easy reads.  Song of songs is a book that I usually don't get into. :wink2:  But it was good.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 28, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Hey Loolalooh! Do you mean all the details for the sanctuary? Here's a pic to help you visualize.


 
Thanks for the diagram, JinnaRicci!  These details will be coming up; the last time I went through this book I got so overwhelmed by the layout of the sanctuary.  Thanks again.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 28, 2010)

Y'all may already know about this, but just in case, here's a link to subscribe to daily Bible verses: http://www.EverydayBible.com .

Yesterday's verse really struck me:

_Not what goes into the mouth defiles a man;
but what comes out of the mouth, this defiles a man. (NKJV)_

*Matthew 15:11*


----------



## Laela (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm digesting Romans 9 today... and we read about David and Jonathan's relationship -- soul tie in 1 Samuel. We can develop soul / faith ties with people we bond and fellowship with.  Loyalty is a great characteristic for a Christian..yet we must be vigilant with whom we yolk ourselves with and with whom we are on guard against, even if they are family. Saul so hated David in his heart, he was willing to kill his own son... so much for family. lol


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 28, 2010)

Laela said:


> I'm digesting Romans 9 today... and we read about David and Jonathan's relationship -- soul tie in 1 Samuel. We can develop soul / faith ties with people we bond and fellowship with. Loyalty is a great characteristic for a Christian..yet we must be vigilant with whom we yolk ourselves with and with whom we are on guard against, *even if they are family*. Saul so hated David in his heart, he was willing to kill his own son... so much for family. lol


 
That's a hard thing to do and to comprehend but it's so true.


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Checking in.  I'm reading Isaiah.


----------



## Laela (Aug 2, 2010)

Morning..morning..morning!!! 

I look forward to getting to Isaiah, too, and reading your revelations on that book. It's my mom's favorite Scriptures. 

We're still reading about David and Saul...David playing a mad man to escape. Psalms and Romans 11 - which explores the Gentiles gaining access to God and how mysterious His ways are, that no man knows His ways...what man can teach God to govern His world?... serious questions to digest...


----------



## plainj (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi ladies. I am still in this race. I got a little behind since I went on vacation. I am at july 24's reading but I am determined to catch up without skipping. I haven't been on the forum in a while. I am focusing on my Word. God's Word is truly a lamp unto my feet. It's more than gold.
I just finished Isaiah and wow.....I am coming out of Isaiah with more fear and reverence for God, more sympathy, compassion, and respect for the true prophets of God who are not afraid to speak up. I think the books of the prophets are my favorite.
God bless you all.


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 3, 2010)

God bless you too plainj!!  It's so good to hear from you and how God is revealing His Word to you.  That's just wonderful.  Thanks for sharing your praise testimony.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies. I'm not very close with God or Jesus Christ. I'd love to begin reading the bible to get to know them more. Is there any version or book/chapter you'd recommend me to start off with?


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Karamel, It's very nice to hear from you!  I think starting with Genesis and then the  Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, John) will help you get to know God better because to me these books show who God is and how much He loves us.  From how He created this world to how He redeemed us, it will be so clear. 

Please join us in here too.  That is so wonderful what you are doing. We would love to hear your views and what you're learning as you read.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much Jina! I'll have to purchase a bible first lol. Perhaps the kings james version. I was raised as a christian but stopped going to church as a child once my parents divorced. I don't remember much about what I learned of God. I'll try and read up every sunday since I am a college student on probation with a lot of study time.


----------



## loolalooh (Aug 31, 2010)

Fell off but back on track for the long haul.  Read Psalms 27 and aiming to complete Exodus.  I'm eager to read about the remainder of Israel's disobedience and wilderness.


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2010)

How's everyone doing with their studies? We're getting ready for Hosea...

God bless


----------



## JinaRicci (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Laela, Good to hear from you.  I am a bit off schedule but finishing up Hosea.  Can't wait to hear from you on this book.  When I was little I used to think that Hosea's wife being a w___ was just symbolic. I still can't wrap my mind around this to this day.  I'll wait to discuss with you.

How is everyone else doing? Thanks so much everybody for all the encouragement.


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, Jinna,

Hosea is a short book but packed with so much Word, I'm still digesting..a familiar Book that's new to me  Yes I believe his wife was symbolic of Israel. It's all about God's relationship with His people; the iniquity, the rebellion, the insincerity of Israel's repentance, all were seen through Hosea's relationship with his harlot wife, so that he can understand fully God's relationship with Israel. Even when his wife left to go back to her whoring ways (Israel's apostasy and seeking other idols), Hosea still loved her, still cared and provided for her - though she didn't know it. This is going on now, in the House of God.
God not only loves His People, despite their whore-mongering; He yearns for them. He still provides for them, even if they don't pray, humble themselves, turn away from iniquity. That  hurt, to love someone who doesn't love you back. I've been there in past relationships.  But a people who are defiant and refused to obey are entreated to return to God --- spelled out in Chapter 13. (Hmmm... funny correlation to filing Chapter 13 bankruptcy huh? LOL) OK, I'm being silly here. But my point is, God won't strive with Israel for long; Israel is indebted to God for her ungratefulness. She still has time to repent.

I believe, though, we are really close to the end of the ages... most if not all prophecies are already fulfilled, so it's not a matter of how much longer, but _when_. Have mercy on our souls... I've often used the Scripture to say He is coming back for a church without spot or wrinkle -- and I believe this to be the Remnant mentioned in Revelations 12:17
_*And the dragon was wroth with the woman, and went to make war with the remnant of her seed, which keep the commandments of God, and have the testimony of Jesus Christ.*_

So, wouldn't you say the Remnant exists... that God already has His Church without spot or wrinkle? 


Oh - Funny thing  while reading Hosea with my nephew. We were reading on chapter 6, and when we read verses 9 and 10, my nephew asked "Oh, like that Eddie Long dude"... I had to pause.    I don't talk with him about all this stuff going on with The Church, but I'm not surprised at his wisdom. That came from within him. We pray for wisdom and discernment before reading and thank God for wisdom after reading. Last night we started on King Salomon's reign (1 Kings 3) and my nephew enjoyed the story of the two harlots who came before the new king, fighting over that baby. That Scripture on the surface is what it is, but I also believe that it is a great Scripture for parents and how important it is to keep their children from being snatched by death (both figuratively and literally). We had a healthy discussion after that, too. I had to assure him I'd do anything I could to keep him from being killed, anything, because I loved him. It ties in nicely with Hosea. So I know he's "getting it". 

I'd love to hear your take on Hosea as well.. 

We've been slow to studying but are committed with the schedule.. how's your reading going?


----------



## JinaRicci (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone!  Hope your Bible studies are going well.  

In the last couple weeks left of the year, I hope we can encourage each other to keep studying and praying for enlightenment every day of the year.  It's been a good, interesting journey.  What I think we all got from this experience is the importance of not so much the schedule but of spending dedicated time seeking God & His instructions every single day.    

Laela- that was just beautiful.  Sorry that I'm so late.  My take on Hosea, like yours was that was all about the relationship with God.  It's so amazing how God used Hosea's relationship with his wife to demonstrate how He doesn't give up on us.  From this book, I actually got how much God really hates divorce and how He will work tirelessly to keep us from getting separated from Him and His love.


----------

